# Mal or Shep (or Mix of some kind)?



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)

We just rescued this beauty from the shelter. She appears to be a Mal or GS mix of some kind. The one on the left (that's not blurred).


----------



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Janet Hammond (Jan 6, 2014)

She looks like this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=sho...vKay2sASXtYGgAQ&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=718


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I say saddleless shepherd. I've seen a few around here. Just a touch of black on the face, no dark hair on the body but still a shepherd. Her face just doesn't same mal to me. Even though the two are similar. Sorta like this dog


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What is her personality like?

I just took in a foster that at first glance looks like a Mal. A closer look and I think his head looks a bit more GSD. Personality wise, super nice dog, but nowhere near the intensity and drive of my Mal, so my best guess for him would be showline GSD and Malinois (or golden retriever/GSD) 

Your new girl looks very sweet. What are your plans for her?


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Fred Yankellow said:


> We just rescued this beauty from the shelter. She appears to be a Mal or GS mix of some kind. The one on the left (that's not blurred).


she IS a beauty! how old do you think she is?


----------



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)

Catherine Gervin said:


> she IS a beauty! how old do you think she is?


Thank you! Under 2 years


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

She is a mixed breed MUT!!!](*,)

Guess away!!!!


----------



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> She is a mixed breed MUT!!!](*,)


Wow, you have some issues man. Sheesh.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Fred Yankellow said:


> Wow, you have some issues man. Sheesh.....


Maybe, but guess all you want and still end up with not knowing what kind of mutt!

Waste of time!!


----------



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe, but guess all you want and still end up with not knowing what kind of mutt!
> 
> Waste of time!!


You sir, are an asshole.. Shame there are still people in the world like you (arrogant and pompous).


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

if you were absolutely dying to know exactly what she is, there is some service which analyzes a DNA sample and gives percentages of breeds...i don't remember what it's called, sorry, but a Veterinarian would be able to set it up, most likely.
she looks like a sweet girl to me--what's she like?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Fred Yankellow said:


> You sir, are an asshole.. Shame there are still people in the world like you (arrogant and pompous).


Asshole, probably!

Arrogant and pompous, NO FUKING WAY!\\/


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Perhaps if Lee had suggested a 'mix of some kind' that would have been more palatable than mutt? 

Without knowing the parent dogs, all you can do is guess. Sometimes the mix appears obvious, sometimes, despite appearances, the obvious is incorrect. 

So you got a mutt, so what? You want known parentage, go to a breeder, not a shelter. When I trial, my Dutch Shepherd is considered a Mix as the breed is not recognized in Canada. Get over being butt hurt and enjoy the dog in front of you.


----------



## Janet Hammond (Jan 6, 2014)

My family called dogs of unknown heritage, Curbstone Setters. 

Face it, most of us writing on this forum are "mutts", why would anyone be "butthurt" if our family pets were too?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"What breed is my dog" questions may be better served on a pet forum with all the assholes here. Intelligent, knowledgeable assholes non the less but still. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Perhaps if Lee had suggested a 'mix of some kind' that would have been more palatable than mutt?
> 
> Without knowing the parent dogs, all you can do is guess. Sometimes the mix appears obvious, sometimes, despite appearances, the obvious is incorrect.
> 
> So you got a mutt, so what? You want known parentage, go to a breeder, not a shelter. When I trial, my Dutch Shepherd is considered a Mix as the breed is not recognized in Canada. Get over being butt hurt and enjoy the dog in front of you.


Precisely! 

You do have a way with words, Leslie!


----------



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm perfectly OK with her being a mix of some kind, so being told that is not the issue. It was the delivery of that message (and the one following) that was the issue.

This



Lee H Sternberg said:


> She is a mixed breed MUT!!!](*,)


and this....



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maybe, but guess all you want and still end up with not knowing what kind of mutt!
> 
> Waste of time!!


were just rude (or poorly delivered) IMHO. Maybe I'm just used to better etiquette and courtesy on most forums that I frequent.


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

She could be a Mal-X of some kind - If she were a Mal-X I would expect some frantic energy to be the telltale - otherwise assume a GSD-mix. 
http://www.wisdompanel.com/ are the folks who do the dna typing - if I had the money to throw away, I'd find out who my dog's daddy REALLY was.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Fred.

What kind of work are you going to do with your two dogs?

I personally think they look wonderful. four legs, nose, tail, etc..


----------



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)

Dave Colborn said:


> Fred.
> 
> What kind of work are you going to do with your two dogs?
> 
> I personally think they look wonderful. four legs, nose, tail, etc..


Not "working" in the traditional sense here on this forum. My wife and I take our one GSD to old-age homes.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

There is a spot for therapy and service dogs here on the forum, so I would guess you are in the right place. 




Fred Yankellow said:


> Not "working" in the traditional sense here on this forum. My wife and I take our one GSD to old-age homes.


----------



## Fred Yankellow (Dec 13, 2013)

Dave Colborn said:


> There is a spot for therapy and service dogs here on the forum, so I would guess you are in the right place.



Ahhh, good to know! \\/


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Kristin Muntz said:


> She could be a Mal-X of some kind - If she were a Mal-X I would expect some frantic energy to be the telltale - otherwise assume a GSD-mix.
> http://www.wisdompanel.com/ are the folks who do the dna typing - if I had the money to throw away, I'd find out who my dog's daddy REALLY was.


thanx for posting the right website/source! for the life of me, i couldn't remember what it was or where i'd seen it...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

https://www.wisdompanel.com/assets/ItemReports/Files/insights_sample.pdf

I can't see how this ISN'T throwing money away. I wonder what Buddy looks like...They don't show that picture....



Kristin Muntz said:


> She could be a Mal-X of some kind - If she were a Mal-X I would expect some frantic energy to be the telltale - otherwise assume a GSD-mix.
> http://www.wisdompanel.com/ are the folks who do the dna typing - if I had the money to throw away, I'd find out who my dog's daddy REALLY was.


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

If you had NO idea of the dog's lineage and there were some hound/terrier/husky/cattle dog in there, maybe it would be helpful in learning training strategies ie. finding someone experienced to help you build lines of communication with the crazy mutt. Otherwise, it would buy a lot of dog toys or pay for some obedience training


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm leery of paying money to someone else to pay for answers that I will never be able to verify. This is in regards to the DNA test.
On a more amusing note, I was told the first owner of my dog bought her as a 6 or 8-week pup with the intent of using her as a therapy dog for seniors. Within a month, the lady had abandonned that plan (due to Malinois puppy behavior, e.g. high energy and mouthing) and shifted her off to the next guy. She went through 2 others before I got her at 10 months. She is a good dog for me, but high-maintenance.

As a previous poster noted, very abundant energy would indicate Malinois ancestry, I think. 
Think coiled spring, but in a nice way.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: https://www.wisdompanel.com/assets/I...hts_sample.pdf

what i found puzzling, and rather ludicrous, is that in the fine print they state their testing is only done to determine the mutt mixture and cannot be used to verify if you have a pure bred dog ???

anyone have an explanation other than the obvious ?

when i grew up a mixed breed were called a Heinz (57?)... guess that label is no longer used ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The 3-4 people I know of that did the DNA test all said "No frickin way" when the results came back. 
Rough Collie mix that tested to have Beagle in it. 
Plott Hound looking dog (brindle hound) said to have St. Bernard. 
I can't recall the exact results on the other(s) but I personally saw the two mentioned. "No frickin way"!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> Perhaps if Lee had suggested a 'mix of some kind' that would have been more palatable than mutt?
> 
> Without knowing the parent dogs, all you can do is guess. Sometimes the mix appears obvious, sometimes, despite appearances, the obvious is incorrect.
> 
> So you got a mutt, so what? You want known parentage, go to a breeder, not a shelter. When I trial, my Dutch Shepherd is considered a Mix as the breed is not recognized in Canada. Get over being butt hurt and enjoy the dog in front of you.


This.

I think many of us are tired of playing guessing games on breeds, especially when everyone with a tan dog with a black mask thinks they have a Malinois or a Malinois mix. You likely don't.

But it doesn't matter. If you like the dog, no specific breed is necessary.


----------

